# Kitchen faucet body very loose.



## ccpyue (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a kitchen faucet. Its main body is so loose, when I move it to one side, it tends to move back to the center. I do not know what cause that. I dare not to take it apart because I do not known its construction.

Could any expert show me how is a Kitchen Faucet body constructed, and what steps should I take to tighten it a bit, so I can move (swing) it to any position I need?

Thank you so much.
(see photo)


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 20, 2016)

Many faucets with that design have similar construction.  The "neck" can be tightened carefully with some channel lock pliers.  Protect the plumbing with a simple trick .... cut pieces from an old hose and slip them on the jaws of the pliers.

If you can locate the manufacture label, you can call their customer service for help.  I guessed and I found a diagram for a DELTA kitchen faucet that should show you how to tighten the "neck."


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2016)

the name may be facing the wall, check with a mirror.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2016)

I found a few videos that start out showing the problem that you have but then they go to something else and don't show how to fix it.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=komxdjll2UE[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2016)

This might be the guy.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/cuisinart-lisa-pull-down-kitchen-faucet-chrome-0633808p.html


----------

